# Lustige Texte/Sprüche/Geschichten



## Shalor (10. Juli 2008)

Postet hier mal eure Favoriten rein!

Dieser Bewerbungsfragebogen von McDonalds wurde wirklich so
ausgefüllt, und der Bewerber wurde auch tatsächlich eingestellt!
Name/Vorname:
Noxiel (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scherz)
Alter:
28
Gewünschte Stellung:
Horizontal, und zwar so oft wie möglich. - Jetzt mal ernsthaft,
ich mache alle Arten von Arbeiten. Wenn ich wirklich in der Lage
wäre, Ansprüche zu stellen, wäre ich jetzt nicht hier.
Gehaltsvorstellungen:
51.000 DM brutto im Jahr, plus Weihnachtsgeld und Extrazulagen.
Wenn das nicht möglich ist, machen sie mir ein Angebot, wir können
verhandeln.
Ausbildung:
Ja.
Letzte Anstellung:
Lieblingszielscheibe eines sadistischen Abteilungsleiters
Letztes Gehalt:
Unter meinem tatsächlichen Niveau.
Offenkundige Erfolge (im Rahmen dieser Arbeit):
Eine unglaubliche Ausstellung von gestohlenen Kugelschreibern, die
zur Zeit in meiner Wohnung zu besichtigen ist.
Gründe für Ihre Kündigung:
Siehe Frage Nr. 6.
Verfügbarkeit:
Egal wann
Gewünschte Arbeitszeiten:
Von 13.00 bis 15.00 Uhr, montags, dienstags und donnerstags.
Haben Sie besondere Fähigkeiten?
Natürlich, aber diese sind in einem intimeren Bereich als in einem
Fast-Food Restaurant von Nutzen.
Dürfen wir Ihren aktuellen Arbeitgeber kontaktieren?
Wenn ich einen hätte, wäre ich nicht hier.
Hindert sich Ihre physische Verfassung, etwas zu heben, das
schwerer ist als 20Kg?
Das kommt drauf an. 20kg von was?
Haben Sie ein Auto?
Ja. Aber die Frage ist falsch formuliert. Sie müsste vielmehr
heißen: "Besitzen Sie ein Auto das noch fährt, und haben Sie den
entsprechenden Führerschein?" - Die Antwort auf diese Frage wäre
ohne jeden Zweifel eine andere.
Haben sie schon einen Wettbewerb gewonnen oder eine Auszeichnung
erhalten?
Eine Auszeichnung nicht aber ich habe schon zweimal drei Richtige
im Lotto getippt.
Rauchen Sie?
Nur beim Sex.
Was möchten Sie in 5 Jahren machen?
Auf den Bahamas wohnen, zusammen mit einem superreichen Top-Model,
das mich vergöttert. Um ehrlich zu sein, möchte ich das jetzt
schon, wenn Sie mir sagen könnten, wie ich das anstellen soll.
Können Sie uns bestätigen, das die oben gemachten Angaben
vollständig und wahrheitsgemäß sind?
Nein, aber es liegt an Ihnen, das Gegenteil zu beweisen.
Welches ist der Hauptgrund, sich bei uns zu bewerben?
Dazu habe ich zwei Versionen:
1. Die Liebe zu meinen Mitmenschen, ein profundes Mitgefühl und
die Möglichkeit, anderen zu helfen, satt zu werden. ODER:
2. Horrende Schulden.

* - Was denken Sie?


----------



## Shalor (10. Juli 2008)

Langeweile im Fahrstuhl? Jetzt nicht mehr..

1) Wenn ausser Dir nur noch eine andere Person im Aufzug ist,
tippe ihm/ihr auf die Schulter und tu dann so, als wärst du es
nicht gewesen.

2) Drück auf einen Knopf und lasse es aussehen, als ob er dir
einen elektrischen Schlag verpasst. Dann lächle und mach es noch
ein paar mal.

3) Biete anderen Leuten an, für sie die Knöpfe zu drücken aber
drücke die falschen.

4) Ruf mit deinem Handy eine Wahrsagerhotline an und frag sie, ob
sie wissen, in welchem Stockwerk du dich gerade befindest.

5) Halte die Türen offen und erkläre, daß du auf einen Freund
wartest. Nach einer Weile lässt du die Türen sich schliessen und
sagst:"Hallo Thomas. Wie war dein Tag?"

6) Lass einen Stift fallen und warte, bis ihn jemand für dich
aufheben will, dann brüll ihn an: "Das ist meiner!"

7) Nimm eine Kamera mit und mach Fotos von allen Leuten im Aufzug.

8) Stell deinen Schreibtisch in den Aufzug und frage alle Leute
die hereinkommen, ob sie einen Termin haben.

9) Lege einen Twister-Spielplan auf den Boden und frage die
anderen, ob sie mitspielen wollen.

10) Lege eine Schachtel in eine Ecke und wenn jemand den Aufzug
betritt, frag ihn, ob er auch so ein seltsames Ticken hört.

11) Tu so, als wärst du eine Stewardess und übe das Verhalten im
Notfall und den sicheren Ausstieg mit den Fahrgästen.

12) Frage die Leute: "Haben sie das gerade gespürt???"

13) Stelle dich ganz nah an jemandem heran und schnüffle
gelegentlich an ihm herum.

14) Wenn die Türen schliessen, erkläre den anderen: "Es ist alles
OK. Keine Panik, die Türen werden sich wieder öffnen."

15) Schlage nach nicht-existenten Fliegen.

16) Erkläre den Leuten, dass du ihre Aura sehen kannst.


17) Rufe: "Gruppenumarmung!" Und fang damit an.

18) Mach ein schmerzverzerrtes Gesicht während du auf deine Stirn
schlägst und murmelst "Seid doch still, seid doch endlich alle
still!"

19) Öffne deinen Geldbeutel, schau hinein und frage: "Kriegt ihr
auch genug Luft da drin?"

20) Stehe still und bewegungslos in einer Ecke, schau die Wand an
und bleib dort einfach die ganze Zeit stehen.

21) Starre einen anderen Fahrgast eine Weile an, dann schrei
auf: "Du bist einer von IHNEN!" Weiche langsam zurück, ohne ihn
aus den Augen zu lassen.

22) Trage eine Handpuppe bei dir und benutze sie, um mit den
andern zu reden.

23) Höre die Wände des Aufzuges mit einem Stethoskop ab.

24) Ahme Explosionsgeräusche nach, wenn irgendjemand auf einen
Knopf drückt.

25) Starre eine Weile lang einen anderen Passagier an, grinse und
erkläre nach einer Weile: "Also ICH trage frische Socken".

26) Male mit Kreide ein kleines Quadrat auf den Boden und erkläre
den anderen Fahrgästen, dass dies deine Zone ist.


----------



## Auylio (10. Juli 2008)

Ich find das mit dem Aufzug sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

Der vorhang erhebt sich die Bühne belebt sich 
ein Nackter Arsch hüpft von Ast zu Ast 
Herein kommt der kommt der könig von Karabast 
Mein Kind warum bist du so errötet ? Hat man dich etwa durchgeflötet? 
Wars vielleicht der Gouverneur mit seinem Dicken Ofenrohr ? 
Nein ich war der F***er rief ein kleiner Dicker ... 
Du Schuft, du Schurke man nehme dir die Gurke
Man nehme dir das rechte ei das Linke füll ich dir mit Blei 
und zum Zeichen meiner Gnade kommt auf den Sack noch Marmelade
Vom Weiten hört man es schon Sausen 
Des Königs eiermaschine brausen  
Und ein Pastor war auch dabei der hatte nur ein Linkes ei 
das Rechte hat man ihm bei Beten ganz Hinterhältig abgetreten ... 

Fertig hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

Je mehr Käse , desto mehr Löcher.
Je mehr Löcher , desto weniger Käse.

Ergo :

Je mehr Käse desto weniger Käse.


----------



## Shardy (12. Juli 2008)

Warum ein Gericht entscheiden muss ob Pumukel eine Fraundin haben darf!!

Sorge dich nicht lebe!So heißt ein schlaues Buchund ich darf im Rahmen unserer Gruppentherapie diesen Monat ins gleiche Horn stoßen,verehrte Forenmembers.Was nützen mir mein ganzes Geld,mein BMW M5,mein imba Rechner mit Intel-Core-2-Extreme-Quad-QX6700-2,66-GHz-Prozessors und mein Ruhm,wenn ich nicht glücklich bin?Es gibt doch so viele kleine Dinge,an denen man sich erfreuen kann,sind zum Beispiel große Frauenbrüste.Oder große Frauenbrüste.Oder das der Plattenvertrag von tokiohotel endlich ausläuft.Und nartürlich große Frauenbrüste.Doch was wäre all das ohne die Liebe?Liebe,meine lieben members,ist alles!Deshalb bschäftigt sich jetzt das Müchener Landgericht damit.Darf Pumuckl eine Freundin haben?So lautet die fragen.Die Mama des Kobolds,Erfinderin Ellis Klaus,nämlich meint:,,Neeee!!´´Barbara von Johnson,die erste Zeichnerin ,sieht das völlig anders.tolle Wurst,endlich mal etwas,mit dem sich unsere Justiz wirklich beschäftigen sollte.Mord,Totschlag,Kindesmisshandlung,alles nicht so wichtig.Hintergrund des Streites:Frau von Johnsonn hatte einen Malwetttbewerb veranstaltet.Dabei sollten die Kinder eine Freundin von Pumuckel malen.,,Ich kann nicht in ihren Zeichnungen rumschmieren und sie nicht in meiner Story!´´,schimpft jetzt aber Frau Kaut.Ihr Kobold sei ein Geistwesen und tendenziell geschlechtslos.,,Korintenkackerei´´,erwiderte die Johnson.Wie auch immer,Ellis Kaut will den Malwettbewerb jetzt quasi nachträg- und eben gerichtlich untersagen.Nachträglich.Das ist ein bisschen,als würde man ein größeres Geschäft erledigen und erst drei Tage später die Hose runterziehen.Einfach doof halt.Geht´s eigentlich noch,die Damen?Sollten wir nicht einfach den Betroffenen befragen?Ente Donald vögelt schließlich auch mit seiner Daisy ,die Schlümpfe haben ihre Dorfprostituierte Schlumpfine,Micky maust mit Minnie,Heino macht mit Hannerlore,Ernie mit Bert und Tim mit Struppi rum (glaub ich).^^Pippie Langstrumpf erlebt ihre Abenteuer mit Tommi und Annika sogar las dreier.Ich darf doch bitten,DAS sollte man gerichtlich verbieten lassen,ein neunjähriges Mädchen mit Strapsen,das ein Pferd...doch ich scheife ab.Wir würden den Pumuckel empfehlen:mit deinen nunmehr 43 Jahren wäre es eigentlich an der Zeit,endlich mal zum Schuss zu kommen.Trotzdem rate ich ab.Du würdest dein lebenwartend in Schuhläden,bei IKEA und beim Frisör verbringen,ständig um dein Auto bangen,immer Liebst-du-mich-noch-Diskussionen führen und im Sitzenpinkeln müssen.Lass es besser!Ich erwarte das Urteil des Gerichts am 28.Mai,soll es so weit sein.

Ein schönes Leben noch! 


(das ist schon ein bisi älter,sieht man am datum^^)


----------



## antileet (18. Juli 2008)

hier noch ein zungenbrecher den wahrscheinlich die meisten kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In einem kleinen Dorf wohnte einst ein
Mädchen mit dem Namen Barbara.
Barbara war in der ganzen Gegend für
ihren ausgezeichneten
Rhabarberkuchen bekannt.

Weil jeder so gerne Barbara's
Rhabarberkuchen aß nannte man sie
Rhabarberbarbara.
Rhabarberbarbara merkte bald,
dass sie mit ihrem Rhabarberkuchen
Geld verdienen könnte.
Daher eröffnete sie eine Bar:
Die Rhabarberbarbarabar.

Natürlich gab es in der Rhabarberbarbarabar
bald Stammkunden.
Die bekanntesten unter Ihnen, drei Barbaren,
kamen so oft in die Rhabarberbarbarabar
um von Rhabarberbarbaras
Rhabarberkuchen zu essen,
dass man sie kurz die
Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbaren nannte.

Die Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbaren
hatten wunderschöne dichte Bärte.
Wenn die Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbaren
ihren Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbarenbart
pflegten gingen sie zum Barbier.

Der einzige Barbier der einen
Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbarenbart
bearbeiten konnte wollte das natürlich
betonen und nannte sich
Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbarenbartbarbier.

Nach dem stutzen des
Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbarenbarts geht der
Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbarenbartbarbier
meist mit den Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbaren
in die Rhabarberbarbarabar
um mit den Rhabarberbarbarabarbarbaren
von Rhabarberbarbaras herrlichem
Rhabarberkuchen zu essen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Juli 2009)

Wollte das eig. in den Thread von Seite 1 packen mit den Fetten Leuten, have-i-potential-guy und dem Sohn der die schwarzen Punkte vom Foto weg haben will..

Aber nun gut:
Monitor als Spiegel.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2009)

Personalführung ist die Kunst den Mitarbeiter so schnell über den Tisch zu ziehn das er die Reibungshitze als Nestwärme empfindet


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2009)

This is a story about four people named Everybody, Somebody, Anybody and Nobody.
There was an important job to be done and Everybody was sure that Somebody would do it.
Anybody could have done it,
but Nobody did it.
Somebody got angry about that,
because it was Everybody's job.
Everybody thought Anybody could do it,
but Nobody realized that Everybody wouldn't do it.
It ended up that Everybody blamed Somebody,
when Nobody did what Anybody could have done. 


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. August 2009)

Dazu fällt mir gerade http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ekLO8BwxwE ein.


----------



## Falathrim (7. August 2009)

1. Get a copy of the exam, run out screaming "Andre, Andre, I've got the secret documents!!"

2. Talk the entire way through the exam. Read questions aloud, debate your answers with yourself out loud. If asked to stop, yell out, "I'm SOOO sure that you can hear me thinking." Then start talking about what a jerk the instructor is.

3. Bring a Game Boy. Play with the volume at max level.

4. On the answer sheet find a new, interesting way to refuse to answer every question. For example: I refuse to answer this question on the grounds that it conflicts with my religious beliefs. Be creative.

5. Run into the exam room looking about frantically. Breathe a sigh of relief. Go to the instructor, say "They've found me, I have to leave the country" and run off.

6. 15 min. into the exam, stand up, rip up all the papers into very small pieces, throw them into the air and yell out "Merry Christmas." If you're really daring, ask for another copy of the exam. Say you lost the first one. Repeat this process every 15 min.

7. Come into the exam wearing slippers, a bathrobe, a towel on your head, and nothing else.

8. Come down with a BAD case of Tourette's Syndrome during the exam. Be as vulgar as possible.

9. Bring things to throw at the instructor when s/he's not looking. Blame it on the person nearest to you.

10. As soon as the instructor hands you the exam, eat it.

11. Every 5 min. stand up, collect all your things, move to another seat, continue with the exam.

12. Turn in the exam approx. 30 min. into it. As you walk out, start commenting on how easy it was.

13. Get the exam. 20 min into it, throw your papers down violently, scream out "Fuck this!" and walk out triumphantly.

14. Arrange a protest before the exam starts (ie. Threaten the instructor that whether or not everyone's done, they are all leaving after one hour to go drink.)

15. Show up completely drunk (completely drunk means at some point during the exam, you should start crying for mommy).

16. Comment on how sexy the instructor is looking that day.

17. Come to the exam wearing a black cloak. After about 30 min, put on a white mask and start yelling "I'm here, the phantom of the opera" until they drag you away.

18. If the exam is math/sciences related, make up the longest proofs you could possible think of. Get pi and imaginary numbers into most equations. If it is a written exam, relate everything to your own life story.

19. Try to get people in the room to do a wave.

20. Bring some large, cumbersome, ugly idol. Put it right next to you. Pray to it often. Consider a small sacrifice.

21. During the exam, take apart everything around you. Desks, chairs, anything you can reach.

22. Puke into your exam booklet. Hand it in. Leave.

23. Take 6 packages of rice cakes to the exam. Stuff at least 2 rice cakes into your mouth at once. Chew, then cough. Repeat if necessary.

24. Masturbate.

25. Walk in, get the exam, sit down. About 5 min into it, loudly say to the instructor, "I don't understand ANY of this. I've been to every lecture all semester long! What's the deal? And who the hell are you? Where's the regular guy?"

26. Do the entire exam in another language. If you don't know one, make one up!

27. Bring a black marker. Return the exam with all questions and answers completely blacked out.

28. Every now and then, clap twice rapidly. If the instructor asks why, tell him/her in a very derogatory tone, "the light bulb that goes on above my head when I get an idea is hooked up to a clapper. DUH!"

29. From the moment the exam begins, hum the theme to Jeopardy. Ignore the instructor's requests for you to stop. When they finally get you to leave one way or another, begin whistling the theme to the Bridge on the River Kwai.

30. After you get the exam, call the instructor over, point to any question, ask for the answer. Try to work it out of him/her.


----------



## Gramarye (9. August 2009)

Langeweile im Fahrstuhl? Jetzt nicht mehr..

1) Wenn ausser Dir nur noch eine andere Person im Aufzug ist,
tippe ihm/ihr auf die Schulter und tu dann so, als wärst du es
nicht gewesen.

2) Drück auf einen Knopf und lasse es aussehen, als ob er dir
einen elektrischen Schlag verpasst. Dann lächle und mach es noch
ein paar mal.

3) Biete anderen Leuten an, für sie die Knöpfe zu drücken aber
drücke die falschen.

4) Ruf mit deinem Handy eine Wahrsagerhotline an und frag sie, ob
sie wissen, in welchem Stockwerk du dich gerade befindest.

5) Halte die Türen offen und erkläre, daß du auf einen Freund
wartest. Nach einer Weile lässt du die Türen sich schliessen und
sagst:"Hallo Thomas. Wie war dein Tag?"

6) Lass einen Stift fallen und warte, bis ihn jemand für dich
aufheben will, dann brüll ihn an: "Das ist meiner!"

7) Nimm eine Kamera mit und mach Fotos von allen Leuten im Aufzug.

8) Stell deinen Schreibtisch in den Aufzug und frage alle Leute
die hereinkommen, ob sie einen Termin haben.

9) Lege einen Twister-Spielplan auf den Boden und frage die
anderen, ob sie mitspielen wollen.

10) Lege eine Schachtel in eine Ecke und wenn jemand den Aufzug
betritt, frag ihn, ob er auch so ein seltsames Ticken hört.

11) Tu so, als wärst du eine Stewardess und übe das Verhalten im
Notfall und den sicheren Ausstieg mit den Fahrgästen.

12) Frage die Leute: "Haben sie das gerade gespürt???"

13) Stelle dich ganz nah an jemandem heran und schnüffle
gelegentlich an ihm herum.

14) Wenn die Türen schliessen, erkläre den anderen: "Es ist alles
OK. Keine Panik, die Türen werden sich wieder öffnen."

15) Schlage nach nicht-existenten Fliegen.

16) Erkläre den Leuten, dass du ihre Aura sehen kannst.


17) Rufe: "Gruppenumarmung!" Und fang damit an.

18) Mach ein schmerzverzerrtes Gesicht während du auf deine Stirn
schlägst und murmelst "Seid doch still, seid doch endlich alle
still!"

19) Öffne deinen Geldbeutel, schau hinein und frage: "Kriegt ihr
auch genug Luft da drin?"

20) Stehe still und bewegungslos in einer Ecke, schau die Wand an
und bleib dort einfach die ganze Zeit stehen.

21) Starre einen anderen Fahrgast eine Weile an, dann schrei
auf: "Du bist einer von IHNEN!" Weiche langsam zurück, ohne ihn
aus den Augen zu lassen.

22) Trage eine Handpuppe bei dir und benutze sie, um mit den
andern zu reden.

23) Höre die Wände des Aufzuges mit einem Stethoskop ab.

24) Ahme Explosionsgeräusche nach, wenn irgendjemand auf einen
Knopf drückt.

25) Starre eine Weile lang einen anderen Passagier an, grinse und
erkläre nach einer Weile: "Also ICH trage frische Socken".

26) Male mit Kreide ein kleines Quadrat auf den Boden und erkläre
den anderen Fahrgästen, dass dies deine Zone ist.


----------



## DJ Murraat (9. August 2009)

antileet schrieb:


> hier noch ein zungenbrecher den wahrscheinlich die meisten kennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POjTfSF-Qmk


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

Gramarye schrieb:


> -fullquote-


Rekordverdächtig...es wurde NICHT EINMAL 10 Posts vor dir das letzte Mal gepostet o.o


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2009)

So geil, wenns mir schlecht geht, hör ich das an und ich muss lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (9. August 2009)

Friendship Between Women:
* A woman didn’t come home one night…..
* The next morning she told her husband that she had slept over at a friend’s house.
* The man called his wife’s 10 best friends.
* None of them knew anything about it.

Friendship Between Men:
* A man didn’t come home one night…..
* The next morning he told his wife that he had slept over at a friend’s house.
* The woman called her husband’s 10 best friends,
* Eight of which confirmed that he had slept over
* Two said that he was still there.


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Friendship Between Women:
> * A woman didn’t come home one night…..
> * The next morning she told her husband that she had slept over at a friend’s house.
> * The man called his wife’s 10 best friends.
> ...


Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich musste so lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

